# Vessel Grace Darling



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

I have been researching my family tree and am presently trying to tidy up all the various threads. Trying to find details of vessel GRACE DARLING at South Shields on night of census, Sunday april 2nd 1871. One of my ancestors was a fireman Robert Cooperthwaite. The ships master was William Young.
Also trying to find details of vessel SETAM lying at Poplar iron works, Millwall on night of 1861 census. My ancestor was the mate Stephen Boocock. The master was William Taylor. The census shows the registration district as Holyhead Anglesey. Why I am not sure, was this the port of registry or where the census return was submitted. If anyone has knowledge of these vessels or can direct me where to look it would be greatly appreciated.

Regards Peter.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Peter.

Could the Grace Darling have been the clipper ship? If you Google the following, you should get some details: "Grace Darling" clipper

She was named after the Victorian heroine.

regards,
Martin


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Miramar quote 2 ships with that name.
GRACE DARLING cargo ID 1122722. Flag. Australia. Grt. 622. Built 1907 by Van Vliet.Hardinxveld. for J Darling & Son.Adelaide. Foundered & Broke up Port Adelaide. 19/6/31.
GRACE DARLING. Yacht. ID 1095102. Flag. Gbr. Grt. 169. Built 1887 by Fleming & Ferguson.Paisley. 
No info on any ship called SETAM.
Cheers.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

From the "Channel Island Marine Sanctuary Shipwreck Database": 

Grace Darling
ON 10708
1042 tons
Length: 193 ft
Beam: 37
Depth: 23.6
Owner: Baker & Morell
Built: South Boston, 1854, by E. & H.O. Briggs
Lost: Cape Flattery, Off 1878
18 on board, all lost

"Grace Darling" vanished off Cape Flattery, January 1878. The vessel was coal laden, bound for San Francisco from Nanaimo. She sailed from Victoria, January, and was last sighted off the cape, January 18, hove to in a heavy gale by the ship "Melancthon." She is believed to have foundered shortly after with her entire crew of 18. Gibbs 

An advertisement in The Times in 1862 for the Original Line, has the clipper ship GRACE DARLING, 1197 tons, going from Liverpool to San Francisco.

regards,
Martin


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the information. The American Clipper looks looks likely as she appears to have traded in this part of the world. I have found another reference to her as a barque. I am not sure what my ancestor was doing on board as a fireman. He may have been moonlighting as nigh****chman as the family lived in Wapping Street on S.Shields riverside. Thanks again for the leads.

Peter


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Following found on BBAF ART IN THE ENVIRONMENT DATABASE.
Cowie Chapel lifeboat memorial

Grey granite memorial surmounted by a simple latin cross and carved in relief with a lifeboat, the inscription reads: Erected by public subscription to the memories of four of the crew of the Stonehaven life-boat "St George" Viz:- James Leiper, coxswain, John Brown, assistant coxswain, Alexander Main and James Lees, who were drowned while endeavouring to enter Aberdeen Harbour, after an attempt to render assistance to the "Grace Darling" of Blyth on 27th February 1874 --- James Leiper, is interred in Belhelvie Churchyard, Alexander Main in Nigg Churchyard, John Brown and James Lees are buried here.
Seems that this may be the one.
Peter


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
There were two vessels with the name GRACE DARLING registered in Shields around your time scale. The one that stands out is the one with O/N 46889.
Her logbook and crew list for 1871 are in Newfoundland.
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=46889
You would have to ask how much they charge for research but I think it's around $40 Canadian.
If your man is not there at least you can eliminate this vessel from your search.

Roger


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Roger,

Thanks a lot. I was sure that there would be some NE vessels named after Grace Darling.

Peter


----------

